# More Pentax SLR 110 Stuff



## webestang64 (Oct 23, 2021)

The used camera guy at work handed me a stunningly nice leather Samsonite brief case (that weirdly has my Mom's maiden name initials on it...BC). Inside are the items of a Pentax 110 SLR kit that he could not sell, he could only sell the camera with 18mm lens.....did not ask why. So I have an extra 24mm and 50mm, would love to find a 70mm tele.   
Now I have a few things I do not have with my 110 kit. The filters and lens hoods are nice to have and that auto winder looks new, mine is missing the batt door.


----------

